# Applescript pour se connecter en AFP ou FTP



## elliatedm (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais réaliser un petit Applescript pour connecter automatiquement mon ordi à mon NAS en AFP si je suis en local, ou en FTP *si* je suis en dehors du local, et que s'il ne trouve pas de connection il ne fasse rien (pas de message d'erreur notamment).

Je débute donc j'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide...

Pour le moment ça ressemble à ça, mais ça ne fonctionne pas:

tell application "Finder"
	try
		mount volume "afp://XXX@192.168.X.X/VOLUME"
	end try
        else
                mount volume "ftp://XXX@xxxx.dscloud.me/VOLUME"
end tell​


----------



## liittle-piianist (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de réaliser la meme chose. Je suis également nouveau sur Mac.



> set ServerAddress to ""
> set Username to ""
> set Password to ""
> set DefaultRemoteFolder to ""
> ...


----------

